
MIG-in-the-middle - michaelfairley
http://danteslab-eng.blogspot.com/2012/04/mig-in-middle.html
======
gvb
The same technique works with automotive "passive keyless entry and start"
(PKES) systems as well.

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9205478/Keyless_syste...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9205478/Keyless_systems_on_cars_easily_hacked_researchers_say)

<http://eprint.iacr.org/2010/332.pdf>

